# got another tank



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

x4 40 gallon breeder tanks. spilo in tank 1,elongautas in tank 2,xingu rhom in #3 and tank #4 cycleing for spilo cf


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn, you are hardcore...


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

ncie set up, have any pics of the fish?????


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> ncie set up, have any pics of the fish?????










check out my photo gallery


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy moly Nitro, that looks pro
















Make the room a bit more presentable, print some info sheets, ask for an entrance fee, and you can start your own public aquarium...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

need to get 2 more tanks before that. one irratan and something elese, im still undecided


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

wow nitro, that is a nice fish room set up u got going on, very impressed with your detication.

ASH


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats Nice need to do that sooon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What type of filtration do you have on each tank?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

saw the fish pics!! you should make it an at home aquarium and charge entrance!!!!


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice setup!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What type of filtration do you have on each tank?


 the top 3 have aquaclear 500 filters but I want to covert to emp 400's the bottom has a emp 400 on it. also I an planing on switching to sand instead of natural gravel.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice, I have those same buckets :laugh:


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

damn thats a nice setup


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Now that is a bomb ass setup!!! Awsome Nitro!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nitro thats SWEET!!

That a store or in your basement hehehehe!!! Awesome man


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

kick ass its like hollywood squares


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

thats a nice set up ya got goin


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Impressive man, wow, you are a soldier


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i thought you would have had that stand filled up by now nitro.
it looks good though
dixon


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

if you saved all the money that you spent on all those tanks and filters you could have had one really big/huge tank by now and just put dividers in it.......

nice setup tho







wish i could have something like it


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> need to get 2 more tanks before that. one irratan and something elese, im still undecided


 Manny


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> need to get 2 more tanks before that. one irratan and something elese, im still undecided


 get a Manny too!


----------

